# The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up



## Cilus (Oct 22, 2011)

Guys, check out the review of the top five HD 6950 1 GB cards, The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up : Radeon HD 6950 1 GB: But It Has Less Memory!, in Toms Hardware.

The most interesting fact is that, in all the games except Metro 2033, used for testing, the 1 GB version is ahead of the reference 2 GB model in all the cases, even in 2560 X 1600 resolution with 4X AA on. 
This is a great news as the 1 GB version is available almost 2K cheaper than the 2GB version in India.
The Gigabyte GV-R695OC-1GD, with a 870 MHz clock speed and armed with 3 Fan cooler design is the leading performer whereas the HIS IceQX cooling solution provides better cooling, power consumption.
MSI Twin Frozr III/OC has provided best of all the world, great performance, just after Gigabyte one, good power consumption figure and very effective cooling.

Check it out guys.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

checked the reviews on 25th - thanks for posting in here though 

BTW, I don't think we can get Gigabyte GV-R695OC-1GD or HIS IceQX - so only option left for us is either Sapphire or TFIII


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for posting the review cilus.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 22, 2011)

The sapphire one seems to be the best value for money 6950. It has improved a lot in the cooling department courtesy- dual fan design.

13k price for a sapphire 6950 1gb is really sweet. Gigabyte is great but availability might be an issue in india.


----------



## Skud (Oct 22, 2011)

I queried MD Comp about the TFIII 1gb couple of weeks earlier, and Palash quoted a price of 16k.  Don't know whether it's the price of 2gb model or just a casual answer.

BTW, Lynx has also increased the price of Sapphire to 14.8k+5% VAT. So the 16k price of TFIII 1gb looks right.

Not a good time to purchase hardware.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> I queried MD Comp about the TFIII 1gb couple of weeks earlier, and Palash quoted a price of 16k.  Don't know whether it's the price of 2gb model or just a casual answer.
> 
> BTW, Lynx has also increased the price of Sapphire to 14.8k+5% VAT. So the 16k price of TFIII 1gb looks right.
> 
> Not a good time to purchase hardware.



TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100312-3SR Radeon HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
this is the one to get imo for 2gb. 

for 1gb i think price of dual fan will be same 13.2k as i got a free replacement


----------



## Skud (Oct 22, 2011)

Price has increased recently. I think all new cards of 1gb would be dual-fan, as Sapphire generally discontinues older models.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 23, 2011)

Price increase is due to the Stupid US $ to INR Conversion Price Shooting up.

Right now its INR 50 =US $ 1


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 23, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Price increase is due to the Stupid US $ to INR Conversion Price Shooting up.
> 
> Right now its INR 50 =US $ 1



Interesting those who has converted there Indian cash to $ can sell the $'s and earn a good amount of profit.



topgear said:


> checked the reviews on 25th - thanks for posting in here though
> 
> BTW, I don't think we can get Gigabyte GV-R695OC-1GD or HIS IceQX - so only option left for us is either Sapphire or TFIII



Try contacting Tirupati Enterprises, they are the importers for HIS products.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 23, 2011)

@cilus, thanks for posting the review.

@Skud, many times me too found Palash (count Moni from E. Logica in it too) quotes ambiguous prices over phone..yesterday Moni told me 2TB sata 2 WD green is 6k!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 23, 2011)

Just finished the review and the Gigabtye card is very very very long and also the winnner... 

Havenot seen any HIS card in any store in Mumbai so not sure it will be available easily


Also agter loosing AAA rating US $ is still has gone up.... I wonder if our Rupee can anytime lead the world currency


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2011)

masterkd said:


> @cilus, thanks for posting the review.
> 
> @Skud, many times me too found Palash (count Moni from E. Logica in it too) quotes ambiguous prices over phone..yesterday Moni told me 2TB sata 2 WD green is 6k!!




Mine was not even a telephonic discussion, actually I had make a couple of purchase, then queried about the price. But it really seems that the prices are on a rise.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually Harddisk priced has been increased a lot, almost 1 to 1.3K .


----------



## root.king (Oct 23, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Price increase is due to the Stupid US $ to INR Conversion Price Shooting up.
> 
> Right now its INR 50 =US $ 1



ya its also effected my purchase with hd5670


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

Just found this 

HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB (256bit) GDDR5 2x | eBay

But the price tag of Rs. 18,173.00 is just to much though the 1GB version would be cheaper by 2-3k.

@ *masterkd* - Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARS 2TB costs $120 on newegg which is 6,002.95 INR - so the price quote you got is correct


----------



## Cilus (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ Topgear, I have found that too during posting the link but didn't post it. The reason is the product location of the Gfx card in Ebay is USA and it will be imported to India. I don't think in this case we'll get any Warranty support over here.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ some quote from that link :



> Important Notes :
> 
> Prices include all applicable shipping fees and custom duties. OCTROI is NOT included in the price.
> 
> ...



but you are right though they have said the products has proper warranty but RMAing could be hard as it will be an imported item and buyers might need to send it back to USA for RMA.

BTW, at least I now know why it's priced so high but we better wait for these cards ( Gigabyte and HiS ) to reach here through official distributors or get TFIII


----------

